# M° Dott. XXX



## laura12345

Per cosa sta la "m" nel caso in cui precede il nome?
 Esempio : M° Dott. Mario Rossi


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Chi l'ha scritto?
Siamo sicuri che non sia un "mo" preceduto da un bel gent. oppure Ill. ?


----------



## laura12345

Per ciò che riguarda il significato è possibile che sia l'abbreviazione di "Magnifico"? o ha qualche altro significato?

Faccio un esempio: M° Dott. Paolo Rossi

Il conteto in cui l'ho trovato è una lettera formale indirizzata appunto ad un M° Dott. xxx


----------



## Paulfromitaly

laura12345 said:


> Per ciò che riguarda il significato è possibile che sia l'abbreviazione di "Magnifico"? o ha qualche altro significato?
> 
> Faccio un esempio: M° Dott. Paolo Rossi
> 
> Il conteto in cui l'ho trovato è una lettera formale indirizzata appunto ad un M° Dott. xxx





Paulfromitaly said:


> *Chi l'ha scritto?
> Siamo sicuri che non sia un "mo" preceduto da un bel gent. oppure Ill. ?*


----------



## laura12345

Il contesto è una lettera formale (nello specifico il destinatario):
                   M° Dott. XXX                                                                                                                                 
VIa XXX                                                                                                                                 
 Roma                                                                                                                                 

Egr. Dott. XXX ,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stella_maris_74

laura12345 said:


> Il contesto è una lettera formale (nello specifico il destinatario):
> 
> M° Dott. XXX
> VIa XXX
> Roma                                                                                                                                 ​Egr. Dott. XXX ,
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ​



Ciao Laura,
la frase che hai postato non contiene "M°"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Potrebbe essere semplicemente l'abbreviazione di "Maestro".
Il mio maestro delle elementari, dopo aver causato danni irreparabili a una intera generazione, volle laurearsi in medicina, donde M° Dott. Mario Rossi.
Da quel che si diceva, le cose non mutarono un granché. 

GS


----------



## laura12345

stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao Laura,
> la frase che hai postato non contiene "M°"



Certo che lo contiene.
Sta all'estrema destra del post. Ho mantenuto la struttura della lettera che riporta appunto il destinatario a destra (nome, cognome, indirizzo).


----------



## stella_maris_74

laura12345 said:


> Certo che lo contiene.
> Sta all'estrema destra del post. Ho mantenuto la struttura della lettera che riporta appunto il destinatario a destra (nome, cognome, indirizzo).



OK, perdona(te)mi, l'estrema destra del post era invisibile sullo schermo che stavo utilizzando 
E' probabile allora che la soluzione sia quella proposta da Giorgio, ora di nuovo visibile al post #7.
Anche se Maestro Dottor ecc. ecc. mi ricorda molto i Dott. Ing. Cav. (e via elencando titoli in sequela) di fantozziana memoria


----------



## Blackman

Q[URL="http://www.iagiforum.info/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=14130"]_ui_ [/URL] si conferma la teoria di Giorgio, _Mastro o Maestro. _L'origine è comunque incerta.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Per anni — adesso con la mail molto è cambiato — nella corrispondenza, sia pubblica che privata, s'è fatto uso delle (sequenze di) abbreviazioni che Stella chiama fantozziane. Soprattutto sulla busta si scriveva (e per quanto ne so si scrive ancora) Avv. Dott. Mario Pandetta; Dott. Rag. Luigi Conti; Arch. Dott. Franco Ponteggi; ecc.
Adesso sono io che chiedo a voi: Qual è l'abbreviazione di "Maestro"? 
E già che ci sono mi rispondo pure: M°. 
Da sempre.

GS


----------



## laura12345

Grazie.
Solo per contestualizzare temporalmente preciso che la lettera di cui parlo è attuale.

Dunque nel mio esempio sarebbe_ Maestro Dottore XXX_?


----------



## longplay

Mi viene qualche dubbio : "maestro" di musica ? delle elementari ? o dell' Ordine wjk ? O doveva essere solo "M." alla francese ? Laura, la lettera l'hai tu : dal testo non deduci
niente ? Almeno il tipo di "dottore" (deve essere per forza un medico ?). O si tratta di un artista (da cui il termine "maestro") ? Dacci un piccolo aiuto, se puoi. Grazie


----------



## laura12345

longplay said:


> Mi viene qualche dubbio : "maestro" di musica ? delle elementari ? o dell' Ordine wjk ? O doveva essere solo "M." alla francese ? Laura, la lettera l'hai tu : dal testo non deduci
> niente ? Almeno il tipo di "dottore" (deve essere per forza un medico ?). O si tratta di un artista (da cui il termine "maestro") ? Dacci un piccolo aiuto, se puoi. Grazie



Si tratta di una lettera indirizzata al presidente di un'associazione. La persona in questione è laureata (per cui dottore, non medico) ed è anche insegnante di musica.
Credo sia tutto.
Tuttavia a me "maestro" sembra un pò arcaico....
se invece fosse "magnifico"?
Anche al rettore dell'università, per esempio, ci si riferisce con "al magnifico rettore..."


----------



## spugnetta.rosa

laura12345 said:


> se invece fosse "magnifico"?
> Anche al rettore dell'università, per esempio, ci si riferisce con "al magnifico rettore..."



Magnifico si scriverebbe M.co


----------



## laura12345

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.
Credo di essere arrivata alla soluzione:
Maestro (di musica):

Mo. 

oppure

 M° (M + o in apice, senza punto)

(Ho corretto l'errore. Grazie Giorgio. Volendo essere precisi però il pedice sarebbe "Mo").


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Lauretta, tu scrivi

_oppure _Mo (M + o in apice, senza punto),

ma se scrivi "Mo" la "o" non è in àpice, ma in pèdice.

GS


----------



## longplay

laura12345 said:


> Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.
> Credo di essere arrivata alla soluzione:
> Maestro (di musica):
> 
> Mo.
> 
> oppure
> 
> M° (M + o in apice, senza punto)
> 
> (Ho corretto l'errore. Grazie Giorgio. Volendo essere precisi però il pedice sarebbe "Mo").



Come l' hai scritto alla fine del tuo post, io lo leggerei "M zero" o "M con zero" "M sub zero" (matematichismo). M° sarebbe "M elevato a zero"= 1 o M gradi Celsius.
Abbi pazienza, ma i simboli sono dei rompicapo...!


----------

